# I have created a problem



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have unwittingly reinforced a behavioral problem I was trying to correct. I have my two with me at my boutique every day. Due to the amount of foot traffic and fear of dog napping, as well as possibly an unfriendly dog coming in, or someone letting one of mine out, I have them gated behind the sales counter with me. I have a nice size room adjoining the sales counter with their beds, toys, and a nice size play area for them. They are as good as gold and don’t bark when people come into the store and at first were very yippy and excited when other dogs came into the store because they wanted out to play. That is just not always possible depending on the day and situation. As a result, they have become very territorial and aggressive when someone allows their dog to approach the gate. I tell people to please not bring their dogs up to the gate, but either they don’t hear me or it doesn’t register because that’s the first thing they do. I’ve been trying to treat them when they ‘look at me’ and obey the sit command, but that is not getting the results I was hoping for of them associating yummy treats when other dogs are in the store and rewarding good behavior. And I can’t have them being loud and sounding ferocious when other dogs are in the store so I have begun to call them into their ‘room’ where they can’t see the other dog (it has half walls) and put them into a sit and give them a Moo Stick. At first it worked and they happily chewed and munched on them the whole time the other dog was in the store. Now it has become a game I believe where they see a dog come in, act ferocious and raise cane, then run into their room for the Moo Stick. But they are now sometimes leaving the Moo Stick and coming to the gate where they can see and bark, then go back to the Moo Stick. Often I’m out front helping the customer so I’m not back with them to try and correct the behavior. And I can understand their reaction because it is their territory. But often with my two, rewarding good behavior AFTER they have behaved poorly backfires. They have associated getting rewarded when they behave well AFTER they behave poorly. The other day I resorted to a squirt bottle. I hated doing it, but it worked. But I’m afraid if I do that several times, then they will start to associate dogs coming into the store with something unpleasant and will create a bigger problem. So I haven’t continued with that strategy until I get some feedback. If it’s a situation where I can safely let them out to greet the other dog, that takes care of the problem for the most part. There are some dogs my two just don’t like. Also, I have noticed that with the Moo Sticks, my two have begun to become possessive of them with each other and that has never been a problem before. So I know things are building and I want to try to resolve this before it gets worse. Any ideas?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Can you just keep them gated in their area or a gate between them and this gate they want to bark at? You could also use a pen to make a gate beyond the gate you have into the store to keep dogs back further.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've thought about that. Initially, the gate was between thier room and behind the sales counter. But they were very unhappy because they wanted out with me. So I moved the gate to the other end of the sales counter, going out into the store. So I've thought about a second gate to just thier room. I just wish I could remember if they actually barked as much at other dogs when they were in their room and other dogs couldn't get right up to them. They know when another dog is coming into the store before the door even opens. It's just amazing. But will that make them associate dogs coming into the store and being 'put into thier room' as a bad thing?

The other thing I've thought about is one of Victoria Stillwell's method of training dogs to stop barking when they are driving in a car and see things outside that make them bark. She blocks all the windows in the back seat and has a curtain between the front and back seat that can be easily drawn shut and re-opened. So the minute the dog barks the curtain goes shut. When they calm down the curtain opens. I've thought of trying that with simply a large beach towell over the gate. Wonder what customers would think?

What are your thoughts on the squirt bottle? I know I've seen Victoria Stillwell use loud, unpleasant noises to stop an undesired behavior. I just worry it will start to make them associate something negative with other dogs. What do you think?


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 28 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642162


> The other thing I've thought about is one of Victoria Stillwell's method of training dogs to stop barking when they are driving in a car and see things outside that make them bark. She blocks all the windows in the back seat and has a curtain between the front and back seat that can be easily drawn shut and re-opened.[/B]



I like the curtain idea especially if you'd really like to keep them contained. 

I have also seen a neat doggie door used for a boutique in my area that might allow the fluffs to run around a bit more. You have the door to your shop then build a low fence with a spring loaded gate that boxes the door in but leaves enough room for the customers to come inside and close the outside door before they come in the little gate and you don't have to worry about the fluffs getting out. I've seen this used successfully in a dog boutique and in a doggie daycare - both had small dogs that were allowed to run freely and greet people when they came in. 

Leslie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Sep 29 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642324


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 28 2008, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642162





> The other thing I've thought about is one of Victoria Stillwell's method of training dogs to stop barking when they are driving in a car and see things outside that make them bark. She blocks all the windows in the back seat and has a curtain between the front and back seat that can be easily drawn shut and re-opened.[/B]



I like the curtain idea especially if you'd really like to keep them contained. 

I have also seen a neat doggie door used for a boutique in my area that might allow the fluffs to run around a bit more. You have the door to your shop then build a low fence with a spring loaded gate that boxes the door in but leaves enough room for the customers to come inside and close the outside door before they come in the little gate and you don't have to worry about the fluffs getting out. I've seen this used successfully in a dog boutique and in a doggie daycare - both had small dogs that were allowed to run freely and greet people when they came in. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd love to see a pic. Do you think you could get one?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the towel idea is a good one to try. Or just moving the gate back and see what you get. 

I'm not crazy about the water bottle because the dog knows if you have it or not. I use the interruption with a sharp sound (I say "eh") and then redirect and reward. Just don't forget to tell them what they SHOULD be doing after you use the interruption as Stillwell does. 

For example, I started teaching Peeps to wait before an agility obstacle (tire jump). He is surely not going to generalize the stay we've been working on to this exciting thing he is suppose to run through. So I put him on a down and start with one step back, release and send him through the tire, cookie. Once we get to more than one step, if he moves I use my "eh" to let him know that's the wrong behavior...and immediately go back and reward him when he holds his wait. In a few minutes with my feedback, I could lead out to the side of the jump and he'd fly through on my cue! I had to be sure to reward his wait with letting him go through the jump (and a cookie at the end). He always won the jump if he waited and my feedback HELPED him know what TO do.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE


> I'd love to see a pic. Do you think you could get one?[/B]


It might take me a week or two to get a photo - the best one is an hour north of here and the owner of the shop isn't very nice. Are you going to the backer show? Maybe we can meet up and I can draw you you a picture over lunch one day. Or I can try to get to your shop. I spend most weekends in Cedar Lake, IN which might not be too far away. 

Leslie


----------

